# How to legally rent our property



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi everyone. We have a vacation home in the Peloponnese, and are interested in renting it out in the summer months. We are well aware that most of this type of rentals are completely "off the books", but we would like to do it the right way if it is possible. 
So far the only legislation we have found is the full, insane, mind boggling EOT guest house/hotel registration process, which seems to make no distinction between a 100 room hotel and a 1 family villa for weekly rental, and gives you the choice between years of bureaucratic anguish or some quick fakelakia. :juggle:
Does anyone know if there is a "lighter" legal registration process for weekly house rentals?


----------



## MDUK (Feb 15, 2010)

omegendorph said:


> Hi everyone. We have a vacation home in the Peloponnese, and are interested in renting it out in the summer months. We are well aware that most of this type of rentals are completely "off the books", but we would like to do it the right way if it is possible.
> So far the only legislation we have found is the full, insane, mind boggling EOT guest house/hotel registration process, which seems to make no distinction between a 100 room hotel and a 1 family villa for weekly rental, and gives you the choice between years of bureaucratic anguish or some quick fakelakia. :juggle:
> Does anyone know if there is a "lighter" legal registration process for weekly house rentals?


I am in a similar position. I would be interested in find a lawyer to draw up a contract, I don't want tenant to be able to stay in property after the agreed term. So to avoid falling foul of some obscure greek ruling i think it might be worth paying for.

BTW the Greek Government seems to be getting wise to 'off the books' and has visited some properties uncomfortably close. The likelihood is they are look ing up rental properties on the internet and paying them a visit.


----------



## nikokons (Aug 28, 2010)

EOT should be involved if you want to have a tourist unit..(even if i am not totally aware of the legislation). If you dont want to mess up with EOT, do not put any label ''hotel'' ''hostel'' ''rooms to let''. You just need to sort this out with eforia (tax office) for hiring your house for whatever period you are interested. Need a block of receipt (apodeixeis) issued by the tax office. They will inform you. (hopefully if you speak some greek)




omegendorph said:


> Hi everyone. We have a vacation home in the Peloponnese, and are interested in renting it out in the summer months. We are well aware that most of this type of rentals are completely "off the books", but we would like to do it the right way if it is possible.
> So far the only legislation we have found is the full, insane, mind boggling EOT guest house/hotel registration process, which seems to make no distinction between a 100 room hotel and a 1 family villa for weekly rental, and gives you the choice between years of bureaucratic anguish or some quick fakelakia. :juggle:
> Does anyone know if there is a "lighter" legal registration process for weekly house rentals?


----------

